# which coke for slugs??



## NottelyBILL (Aug 29, 2010)

I do not want the expense of a rifled barrel so do I get a rifled choke or use one of my other chokes? which is best choke?


----------



## fishtail (Aug 29, 2010)

In all honesty, you need to decide on what slug you want to use, if the slug is rifled, micrometer it (if no diameter dimensions are available) and use the choke that comes close to it but not tighter. You will need to research what the choke diameter is available for your gun. 
There are also a number of sabot slugs available intended for rifled barrels or rifled chokes.
Don't want to do any of that, use improved or open chokes and see how whatever slug you buy patterns.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 29, 2010)

Mossberg says that you can use any of theirs except xfull, but recommends IC for best accuracy.


----------



## fishtail (Aug 29, 2010)

I forgot there are also slugs that are encased in a wad column. These will usually perform well in about any choke from full to open to rifled.
Because of using different guns on different hunts, I finally gave up on the slug variations/availability and just reloaded my own using Lee's Drive Key mold. Got a scoped  870 rifled barrel, an 1100 improved, a scoped open single shot and a 391 with a rifled choke, all using the same reload. They all vary as to accuracy but at least I have one bullet to choose from, just have to remember each firearms capabilities.


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 30, 2010)

If it is a smooth bore, I have found a Modified works best using Foster slugs.  Sabot slugs work better with a fully rifled barrel.  At least this is what I have found with an 870.


----------



## jonsey (Aug 30, 2010)

I prefer to slug whiskey, but in a pinch a Diet Coke will work.


----------

